# Reset error 41 on oven



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

L1963E said:


> Was using the self cleaning the oven. Error code41 appeared, I can;t reset it. Can't unlock the key pad. Bosch Oven & rangf


I guess what i would do is shut off the breaker for a min or so and see if that does reset??


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

unplug or switch the breaker for a min or two then reset. Looks like it has to do with the oven door lock not operating properly. Check wiring and any possible pinch points.


----------

